

There's No Protection In High Ports Anymore, Son. If Indeed There Ever Was. - ehamberg
http://bsdly.blogspot.no/2013/02/theres-no-protection-in-high-ports.html

======
mooism2
I'm tempted to hide sshd behind websockets, partly for this reason. It seems
too much hassle to be worth it though.

(To be clear: my concern is about reducing my exposure the next time there is
a sshd 0day exploit.)

